# Motor insurance renewal



## haventaclue (13 Nov 2007)

Having been trying to check this online so hopefully someone can help me.   I just got my motor renewal notice today just 4 days before renewal which doesn't give me a whole bunch of time to play around with in getting alternative prices.  I have something in the back of my memory that says that I should it get it sooner than this?


----------



## Ravima (13 Nov 2007)

you should have gotten it earlier.

is from insurer direct or from broker?


----------



## haventaclue (13 Nov 2007)

Thanks for replying Ravima.  I am with a broker.


----------



## briancbyrne (13 Nov 2007)

your broker would have got it AT LEAST 30 days prior to renewal  (work in a brokers)


----------



## FrCrilly (14 Nov 2007)

Mary Harney as Minister for Enterprise brought in legislation in 2002 requiring that insurers issue you your renewal notice and proof of NCB 21 days in advance. Either your broker has made a genuine mistake or they have a corrupt deal with your current insurer to prevent you shopping around.


----------



## briancbyrne (14 Nov 2007)

FrCrilly said:


> Mary Harney as Minister for Enterprise brought in legislation in 2002 requiring that insurers issue you your renewal notice and proof of NCB 21 days in advance. Either your broker has made a genuine mistake or they have a corrupt deal with your current insurer to prevent you shopping around.


 

the conspiracy theory!!!


----------



## Welfarite (14 Nov 2007)

I got my renewal notice one month in advance. A week before the renewal date, I got a phone call asking did I recieve it. I said I had but was shopping around (I hadn't at that stage) and asked could they do any better on the quote. They offered 10% off on the phone. I have looked for cheaper since and can't find any.

I would contact broker and give out about the 4 days notice. Take your business elsewhere, if you can.


----------



## ailbhe (15 Nov 2007)

Genuine errors do occur. There might have been a mistake on your bonus or wrong reg etc. Then the broker may have had to request a new one. Sometimes the company doesn't release the renewal because they are waiting on something (like a licence). Lots of things can happen (staff off sick etc). It's not acceptable as they should have called you in order to advise it was going to be late but I wouldn't go as far as to suggest they were in cahoots with the insurance company. I'd call them and complain. I know in the brokers that I work in we are severley understaffed. Only if customers complain enough will we be able to convince the MD that we need more staff.


----------



## Suse (15 Nov 2007)

*Briancbyrne - *your wrong about 30 days. IFSA regulations are that the renewal notice must be with the client *15 working days* prior to renewal date. Give them a buzz if you don't believe me. 

*haventaclue - *as above, i would suggest you change brokers or go direct. 4 days prior to renewal is not acceptable/legal. if you really wanted to ,you could report them to IFSA.


----------



## Welfarite (15 Nov 2007)

The other point to make, of course, is that you should have been aware of when your insurance was due to expire and could have called the broker when you didn't get your renewal notice until the last four days...what would have happened if you didn't get any notice at all?


----------



## demoivre (15 Nov 2007)

Not sure about anyone else but it doesn't take me 4 days to compare quotes - an hour or so online/on phone and I know who I'm giving my business to. You can get instant cover with several brokers/insurers nowadays and then forward the NCB cert/ copy of license in due course.


----------



## ailbhe (15 Nov 2007)

Suse said:


> *Briancbyrne - *your wrong about 30 days. IFSA regulations are that the renewal notice must be with the client *15 working days* prior to renewal date. Give them a buzz if you don't believe me.


 

Suse, Brian said 21 days which is the same as 15 working days if you count in non working days.


----------



## haventaclue (16 Nov 2007)

Ailbhe I *never* suggested that anyone was in cahoot's with an insurance company!!!


----------



## bacchus (16 Nov 2007)

May be it has been sent on time and delayed in the postal network (that actually seems slow at the moment) ??....so it seems very presumptious to point the finger at the brooker so quickly....

[rant starts here]
In fairness, your current insurance certificate clearly states the from / to date of the cover period and even down to the minute (at last on mine).
So with a tiny winy bit of effort, everybody knows in advance when it's coming. Too easy to always past the buck IMO.
[and finish here]


----------



## haventaclue (16 Nov 2007)

Who rattled your cage Bacchus?   You wasted a lot of energy their having a rant at me.   If you have calmed down perhaps I could direct you to my OP and maybe you can then tell me where I pointed any fingers or where I said that I didn't know my renewal date. I asked a simple question because I recalled some sort of "legality".  FYI post mark was dated for the previous day.

Hey what the hell am I even doing explaining myself to you.

This what I love about boards is that there are loads of posters out there ready to scratch another eyes out by not reading properly


----------



## bacchus (16 Nov 2007)

Sorry, you got me wrong...and i understand why.. 



> [rant starts here]
> In fairness, *your *current insurance certificate clearly states the from / to date of the cover period and even down to the minute (at last on mine).
> So with a tiny winy bit of effort, *everybody knows *in advance when it's coming. Too easy to always past the buck IMO.
> [and finish here]


"YOUR" should have been "THE" in the same way the tiny winy effort is addressed to "EVERYBODY KNOWS"....

It was not my intention to address this to you specifically. 

If it had been:
1- i would have made use of your quote in the same was "ailbhe" addresses "Suse" in earlier post.
2- i would not be bothered replying


I have been contributing (good and bad contributions before anybody makes a comment!) for quite a while to this site to notice that , IMO, too many people point fingers at everybody else (e.g. EAs, solicitors, banks, accountants, hairdressers, etc...)


Very good example in this thread:



			
				Suse said:
			
		

> *haventaclue - *as above, i would suggest you change brokers or go direct. 4 days prior to renewal is not acceptable/legal. if you really wanted to ,you could report them to IFSA.


What proof /knowledge of the root cause allows Suse to make such a sweeping statement? Was an audit conducted in the brooker's office which concluded that they were sending renewal notice late?

Suse, not having a go at you before you say so.. it is just an easy example without having to root through other threads...


----------



## GA001 (16 Nov 2007)

bacchus said:


> What proof /knowledge of the root cause allows Suse to make such a sweeping statement? Was an audit conducted in the brooker's office which concluded that they were sending renewal notice late?
> quote]
> 
> Would not exactly need proof - the broker appears that they did not comply with regulations (how else would they have inadvertedly known that they did NOT send the renewal notice, so they sent it twice) ?
> ...


----------



## bacchus (17 Nov 2007)

GA001 said:


> the broker appears that they did not comply with regulations (how else would they have inadvertedly known that they did NOT send the renewal notice, so they sent it twice) ?



Where did you read in this thread that the brooker did no comply with the regulations? speculations?


----------



## ailbhe (19 Nov 2007)

haventaclue said:


> Ailbhe I *never* suggested that anyone was in cahoot's with an insurance company!!!



I never said you did haventaclue but Fr Crilly did. Your a bit quick to jump down peoples throats without reading the rest of the posts. It is your thread. At this stage people have given you as much advice as possible. Complain to the broker, find out why they didn't send it out earlier as there may be a reasonable explanation (only human) and if you feel strongly enough report them to the regulator. Simple really.


----------



## GA001 (21 Nov 2007)

bacchus said:


> Where did you read in this thread that the brooker did no comply with the regulations? speculations?


 
The broker failed to comply with the 15 work day time stipulation to issue the renewal notice to the insured.

Hardly speculation, fact.


----------



## bacchus (22 Nov 2007)

GA001 said:


> The broker failed to comply with the 15 work day time stipulation to issue the renewal notice to the insured.
> Hardly speculation, fact.



IMO, it is pure speculation on your behalf... not a fact.
Do you know for a fact when the brooker precisely dropped the renewal in the letter box? 
Do you know for a fact that the postal network did no fail at delivering on time?

The only way to guarantee delivery would be to send by registered post... but them customers would complain that they have to go to the post office to collect their letter..


----------



## GA001 (23 Nov 2007)

bacchus said:


> IMO, it is pure speculation on your behalf... not a fact.
> Do you know for a fact when the brooker precisely dropped the renewal in the letter box?
> Do you know for a fact that the postal network did no fail at delivering on time?
> 
> The only way to guarantee delivery would be to send by registered post... but them customers would complain that they have to go to the post office to collect their letter..


 
Well the information supplied by the first poster says that the renewal arrived, it was not a duplicate, therefore it was the original.

Well giving that it must be a minimumf 15 days, the broker will receive the renewal from the insurer approx 30-45 days prior to the insureds renewal date, more than sufficent time to issue it out.

Lazy and bad brokerage at best, as it is farcical to blame the post, it does not take over two weeks to deliver a letter anywhere in Ireland.


----------



## Rico (24 Nov 2007)

Alot of people bemoaning the late issue of renewal notice. If you want to get the best value in  the Insurance Market it is best to take control of the situation and start the process yourself, contact your own broker/company first well in advance and start the shopping around. Working in the industry I would recommend that while car insurance is mainly price driven commodity, there are differences in quality.  I would be looking at protected bonuses, breakdown assist, personal accident etc and of course claims handling reputation of the company. You can save €50 at renewal and end up paying a lot more if  you have an accident especially if you are not fully informed on the product.


----------



## bacchus (5 Dec 2007)

GA001 said:


> t does not take over two weeks to deliver a letter anywhere in Ireland.



I wish.... it tooks 3 weeks (mid Nov) for a large enveloppe to make it from Donegal to Dublin. (correct stamp amount was paid, so under payment was not the source of the delay).


----------



## shesells (21 Jan 2008)

I got my renewal today, 12 working days before renewal date. Letter was dated 17 December (!) but postmark says 18 January ie last Friday. Insurance is direct with company.


----------



## Moral Ethos (22 Jan 2008)

I have never received a renewal more than a week before renewal. With a broker too. 
Complaining to IFSRA is pointless as they said they would do nothing about a single complaint and even then they would only send a letter telling him tp comply. Hardly a punishment at all.


----------

